#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Word 2007: Απορία

## ISMINI_82

Καλησπέρα

Σε ένα έγγραφο του word έχω φτιάξει περιεχόμενα. Έχω δημιουργήσει λοιπόν ένα link που να παραπέμπει σε αυτά τα περιεχόμενα.
Στην συνέχεια έφτιαξα κεφαλίδα στο έγγραφο μου και έκανα επικόλληση εκεί την υπερσυνδεση ετσι ωστε σε οποια σελιδα του εγγραφου και να ειμαι να με γυρναει στην αρχη στα περιεχομενα.
Ομως το link αυτο οταν παω να το κλικαρω στην κεφαλιδα δεν δουλευει. :Λυπημένος: 
Αν το κανω επικοληση κανονικα μεσα στο εγγραφο (εκτος κεφαλιδας) δουλευει μια χαρα.Τι κανω λαθος τελικα????
Θελω σε οποια σελιδα και να ειμαι να μπορω να γυρναω στα περιεχομενα.

----------


## Xάρης

Εγώ που το έχω κάνει στο υποσέλιδο λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Μήπως δουλεύει και δεν το έχεις αντιληφθεί;
Πρώτα κάνε διπλό κλικ στην κεφαλίδα ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί.
Μετά κάνε κλικ στον σύνδεσμο για τα περιεχόμενα.

Σε αρχείο .doc δεν είναι πολύ λειτουργικό αυτό.
Προτιμότερο είναι να το σώσεις ως pdf.
Ακόμα καλύτερα να φτιάξεις περιεχόμενα σε αρχείο pdf.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Γεια σου Χάρη κάλο φθινοπωρο :Χαρούμενος: 

Αν κανω ενεργή την κεφαλίδα δουλεύει αλλά έλεγα μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να γλιτωνω καθε φορα το διπλο κλικαρισμα για να την ενεργοποιώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αποθήκευσε το αρχείο ως pdf.
Όλοι σύνδεσμοι θα δουλεύουν μια χαρά και δεν θα έχεις το πρόβλημα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι.

----------

